# A Wild And Crazy Day On Outbackers!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, it has certainly been a crazy day on Outbackers! It must be winter!

I have been a member for a little over a year, and have never seen anything quite like this! This has got to be one for the record books!









It was crazy! It was goofy! It was - let's face it - more than a little insane! But what a ball we had! Some of us got a little carried away, and I hope it was not too annoying for the rest of you. It sure helped take the gloom out of an otherwise very dark and wet day around here. Thanks for putting up with us!









Wolfie... I look forward to a rematch sometime. Say about this time NEXT YEAR!
I must say though, that what I look forward to even more right now is my bed and a break from this nonsense.

Have a good night all, and if I don't talk to you before then, have a very Happy New Year!

Happy Trails to each and every one of you,
PDX_Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I thought maybe we should archive this for future generations!...










Happy Posting!
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doug 
Sometimes you just have to do something wild to keep your sanity.

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

If only I had posted 5 times yesterday, I would be on the first page of the leader board.

But 60 posts in one day. Amazing (what a waste of time)!!









Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I thought maybe we should archive this for future generations!...
> [snapback]69722[/snapback]​


Sure - wait 'till the East Coast has gone to sleep and then swoop back in to steal the crown. That's ok - same time next year? You're on! (I think I'll need that much time to recover...)

btw - congrats. You are now the holder of the Crown. Wear it well.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

doug.

are you kidding, no way were you guys annoying. i had a great time reading the posts, i could hardly keep up though because i was lmao







so much.

thanks for keeping the day interesting.

right now though we are glued to the telly, our home away from home is in a pretty bad situation, severe flooding from all the rain has caused major problems in the russion river resort area. gurneville, monty rio & duncans mills area especially.
they are saying now the river is going to crest at 44" sometime tomorrow in the wee hours of the morning.
all the sites we like at casini ranch are under about 4" to 5" feet of water right now and the level is climbing









update: just said on news MANDATORY evacuations on river









darrel


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, and I thought snow on New Years eve was bad, keep your head above water


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> doug.
> 
> are you kidding, no way were you guys annoying. i had a great time reading the posts, i could hardly keep up though because i was lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys quit messing around! Someone's going to get hurt! 
You knocked me out of the TOP TEN...probably for the first time EVER!








No fair! Everyone knows I'm the KING of posting!

Happy New Year!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> No fair! Everyone knows I'm the KING of posting!


Don't worry Jolly, with over twice the total post count I have, you are still *THE KING!*









As far as being unfairly knocked off the top ten board, all you needed was five posts. You can't blame that on us!









Happy New year,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Everyone knows I'm the KING of posting!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Hey JollyMon,

Is there a direct relationship between number of posts and one's ease of employment? (Don't tell me you do all your posting from home?)









Bill


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just so you know how busy these fingers are...

I *NEVER *log onto the forum from work, and I work a 72hr. week!

The Dept of Defense spent a lot of YOUR money figuring out how to keep me from posting from work! Check the dates of my posts and you'll see for yourself I only sign on every other day. (unless I'm on a break day, vacation, sick, etc)

And when the rest of you are waking up tomorow morning/afternoon on New Years Day...I'll have been at work for hours, keeping things safe.

Have a happy, safe holiday!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> And when the rest of you are waking up tomorow morning/afternoon on New Years Day...I'll have been at work for hours, keeping things safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A most humble "Thank You" goes out to you and all others in your line of work from South Alabama.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Jolly for keeping everthing safe.

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> And when the rest of you are waking up tomorow morning/afternoon on New Years Day...I'll have been at work for hours, keeping things safe.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


Hey Jolly, as DOD (clearance assumed, here) are you entitled to Military Base access? There's a really cool Recreation Base on Oahu....Bellows is waaaaaaaayyyyy out away from everything. It may actually be AirForce (which would only be appropriate) and it's 'real' purpose is Communications (as indicated by the HUGE attenae and dishes...which .... of course, you can't see or they'd have to kill you) but all Services use it. Cabins, water toy rentals, great beach w/ decent waves (& low population). Spent a week out there and the only other people we saw we the GI's crawling on their bellies through the trees at 5AM across from the cabins. A little eerie but - it is a base.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon (aka - king of posting)

Don't worry, even if the kids of 05 keep posting at this rate, I figure you are safe at least until 09









The class of 06 is already here, maybe a there is a ringer among them









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> NDJollyMon (aka - king of posting)
> 
> Don't worry, even if the kids of 05 keep posting at this rate, I figure you are safe at least until 09
> 
> ...


At 3000+ and 2000+ posts, respectively, I don't think you 2 have much to worry about with the Class of '05 . (I assume you worry about PDX_Doug just on general principal). Us newbies are just trying to make our mentors proud.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > NDJollyMonÂ (aka - king of posting)
> ...


Wolfwood,

I feel the same as you. sunny I doubt putting all post of the Class of '05 together that we could even come close to the Big Dogs cause they ain't slowing down any.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't worry...I've got Secret Clearance! (who would have thought)
I can use most military facilities, and access all bases. (I've even belly-crawled all over NORAD inside Cheyenne Mountain, CO. You know it from the old classic movie...WARGAMES)

Thanks to all. We kept everything safe over New Years. Usually, it's pretty busy on holidays. Only one huge natural gas leak which kept us in the snow for 3 hours starting at 4am.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure, I leave for 2 weeks and you have a posting contest









Well, I will have to be there next time









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Don't worry...I've got Secret Clearance! (who would have thought)
> I can use most military facilities, and access all bases. (I've even belly-crawled all over NORAD inside Cheyenne Mountain, CO. You know it from the old classic movie...WARGAMES)
> 
> Thanks to all. We kept everything safe over New Years. Usually, it's pretty busy on holidays. Only one huge natural gas leak which kept us in the snow for 3 hours starting at 4am.
> [snapback]70084[/snapback]​


Actually - I "know" NORAD 'cuz my brother-in-law was based there for awhile (same one provided the access to Bellows!). Rather odd to drop someone at the gate so he can go to work "over there in the mountain". Same thing on his 1st tour in Hawaii - but the mountain wasn't quite as big.

Glad Jan1 was quiet for you (and the all the others, as well.)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sure, I leave for 2 weeks and you have a posting contest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, it just happened. We sure did miss you, tho'. No doubt that your participation would have severely reduced Doug's standing


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> (I assume you worry about PDX_Doug just on general principal).


Hey! I resemble that remark!











wolfwood said:


> No doubt that your participation would have severely reduced Doug's standingÂ


Yeah, right, Wolfie!
More likely John would have just provided me with more fodder. Matching up against a force like John, I probably would have hit 100 posts easily!









Of course, he might have hit 200.









Welcome back, John. We missed you during the crazyness.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> [snapback]70161[/snapback]​


See what I mean? This guy is in a league of his own....

Simple... Succinct... Eloquent...

What can I say? That is how you get post counts! I am in awe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...learning


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

action

....still learning


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Did I get it right yet?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> action
> 
> ....still learning
> [snapback]70184[/snapback]​


And learning well, I might add!









Keep 'em coming!
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Did I get it right yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost there, wolfie!

Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Did I get it right yet?
> ...


Just you wait









I've got a whole year to hone these greenhorn skills!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Keep the faith, wolfie...
You will get there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My wife wants to know why when I talk it is always 'short' sentences and instead of laughing I just say lol









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> My wife wants to know why when I talk it is always 'short' sentences and instead of laughing I just say lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya'. I 'xpect I'll end up using Smileys on the "message board" (in Puff). Just haven't figured out how to animate them. On 2nd thought - may not need to ... KB may be "animated" enuff


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Woldwood,

Congratulations on another good day of posting!







You are going to be right up there with the Big Dogs before we know it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Woldwood,
> 
> Congratulations on another good day of posting!
> 
> ...


Its those little dogs you gotta look out for. Man, once they latch on, they're real tough to shake!


----------

